# Outbackers.com Reaches 1,000!



## NDJollyMon

*PDX_SHANNON* is OUTBACKERS.COM's 1,000th member!









Let the party begin!









Our 1,000th member has won an official...

OUTBACKERS.COM hat!










Thanks to all the members and staff for helping make this site what it is today. Still the friendly place it's always been.

A special thanks to the mystery member who donated the gift!


----------



## Parker Outbacker

I 2nd that, lets Party!!

PDX_SHANNON congrats on being the 1000th Member, and we all hope you enjoy the site as much as the rest of us Outbacker's do.









Welcome aboard action


----------



## mswalt

PDX_SHANNON,

Congrats on being the lucky 1000! Welcome to our family.































Mark


----------



## Thor

mswalt said:


> PDX_SHANNON,
> 
> Congrats on being the lucky 1000! Welcome to our family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark
> [snapback]32971[/snapback]​


Welcome!!!!!
Party!!!!



















































Thor


----------



## summergames84

Welcome, PDX_Shannon! action


----------



## 1stTimeAround

In my best John Davidson voice,

"There he/she is, Outbacker.com 1,000!"

Now that you have earned this distinction, what good do you plan to do for the rest of the world?

Congrats, welcome to the best set of folks east and west of the Mississippi and north and south of the Mason-Dixon!!!

GOOOOOOOO OUTBACKERS!!!!!

Jason


----------



## camping479

Congrats #1000!!!!!!
















Mike


----------



## Reverie

Hey! Rally at PDX_Shannon's house! Won't the neighbors be impressed?

Reverie


----------



## Ghosty

wasnt there a rule somewhere that said the 1000th person bought the beer for everyone???


----------



## tdvffjohn

Yeah, I remember that rule, was to happen at the national rally. Isnt Jollyman in charge of enforcing rules?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

Wait a minute. I thought that handle looked familiar. We already have a member PDX_Doug. Coincidence that we now have PDX_Shannon? Any relation there?

Randy


----------



## California Jim

1000 members. Unbelievable how we have grown.

I can remember (once upon a time!) logging on after several days or even a week of not being here and being dissapointed that there were no new posts.







Now you have to log on twice a day just to keep up!

Member #63 signing off, but only for a few hours!


----------



## stapless

soooo, 1000 member on this site. I wonder how many outbacks have been sold? one would think a good outback dealer would suggest this site to anyone buying a trailer. are 50% of all OB owners on this site? 5%? anybody with any ideas?









congrats on being number 1000!!!!


----------



## NDJollyMon

Yea....rules!


----------



## HootBob

Welcome and congrats PDX_Shannon on the 1000 member















Don action


----------



## Drifter

Welcom and Congrats PDX_Shannon. We are getting to be a large family but every single one counts. Glad to have you aboard.

How many Outbacks do you have? How many tow vehicles? Got mods? Got Pix?(We LOVE pix).

No matter how old or how new you and yours are always welcome here.

drifter


----------



## drobe5150

PDX_Shannon #1000








oooh whee
welcome aboard and congrats









darrel
member#726


----------



## PDX_Shannon

Aw shucks. You like me! You really like me!







Thanks for welcoming me in such a grand way. I look forward to being a part of this great community.









As for the rally at my house, if you come you have to help with the yard project. And as for the beer at the national rallyâ€¦weâ€™ll worry about that when the time comes.









I do have mod ideas, but for the moment DH (aka Pdx_Doug) is working on the yard.









Shannon


----------



## shake1969

Hmmm.

What's PDX stand for, anyway? Congrats on 1k.

I've got my DW lined up for 2k.


----------



## vdub

PDX is the ICAO designator for Portland Int'l Airport. Like LAX is for Los Angeles.


----------



## Drifter

Or ICT for Wichita.

drifter


----------



## shake1969

Portland, huh? I recall hearing that's up in Oregon.

Well, here's to PDX from TUL, then. action

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## vdub

Actually, PDX is only sort of like ICT. The ??X designated airport codes hold a special place in that they were the first airports to be named. The X airports were named after the two-letter weather stations and converted to aiport codes by merely adding the X. There is an interesing history on airport codes here.

FFO is my favorite and a little hard to figure out, but not so difficult if you have lived there. FFO is the designator for Wright-Patterson AFB in Ohio. Wright-Pat is next to the small town of Fairborn. So how did they get FFO out of Fairborn? Well, you have to go back a ways in time when the town of Fairborn was actually two small towns -- Fairfield and Osborn. There are other interesting codes as well.


----------



## Drifter

I was referring to the way ICT is pronounced (just like it is spelled). How do you pronounce PDX?


----------



## BigBadBrain

PeeDeeEx

EyeSSTea

EssEeEh?

Seattle of course.


----------



## HootBob

Well looks like We just hit 1100 members
Don


----------



## luv2rv

Toronto (Pearson International Airport) is YYZ and have no Freakin idea why?????

Wayne


----------



## Thor

Wayne

Maybe all others were taken























Thor


----------



## luv2rv

Yup. Sounds about right Thor!

Wayne


----------

